# 1999 Bulls Roster worst ever?



## r1terrell23 (Feb 11, 2006)

Those guys couldn't beat the 05 Illini and would have an average rating of 50 on NBA Live. This is by far the worst team ever. We should all be glad we are now a playoff team. :biggrin: 

Brent Barry
Corey Benjamin
Mario Bennett
Keith Booth
Randy Brown
Mark Bryant
Cory Carr
Kornel David 
Ron Harper (past his prime)
Charles Jones
Toni Kukoc
Andrew Lang
Rusty LaRue
Dickey Simpkins
Bill Wennington


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Nope, it's all about the 2003 Nuggets. They had some midseason moves, and had these players play for them:

Juwan Howard 
James Posey (traded away midseason)
Nene
Chris Whitney 
Shammond Williams 
Rodney White
Donnell Harvey 
Marcus Camby (played 29 games, and played them badly by his standards)
Vincent Yarbrough 
Devin Brown 
Jeff Trepagnier 
Kenny Satterfield 
Mark Blount 
Chris Andersen 
Lorinza Harrington 
Nikoloz Tskitishvili
Ryan Bowen 
John Crotty 
Adam Harrington 
Predrag Savovic
Mark Bryant 


They had the opening night starting lineup of Whitney, Posey, Bowen, Harvey, Blount. That's......fun.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

How anyone could say a team with Dickey Simpkins is the worst ever is beyond me...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

calabreseboy said:


> How anyone could say a team with Dickey Simpkins is the worst ever is beyond me...


Dickey who? Brent Barry is the man!










:worthy:

(Note: Dickey Simpkins is also the man)


----------



## r1terrell23 (Feb 11, 2006)

Sham said:


> Nope, it's all about the 2003 Nuggets. They had some midseason moves, and had these players play for them:
> 
> Juwan Howard
> James Posey (traded away midseason)
> ...


That team had 4 guys that could play basketball, the Bulls had Kukoc.


----------

